# Neue Pumpe und neuer Filter??



## gmxyahoo (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen...

Es handelt sich bei meiner Frage um den Teich meiner Mutter. 70 Jahre und etwas eingerostet..
Wir hatten vor kurzem einen Stromausfall der 4 unserer Kois das Leben gekostet hat.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte ich sehen das meine Mutter leider nicht mehr mit dem Filter zurecht kommt.
Und eine Pumpe hat wohl auch den Geist aufgeben. Wenn schon, denn schon. 

Jedenfalls suche ich nun etwas "einfacheres" zu Reinigen.
Ich habe die Oase BioSmart 16000 gesehen. Und würde da eine Pumpe Aquamax eco Premium 6000 dran hängen.
Ich muss dazu schreiben das der Teich ca 9m³ hat und an 2 Stellen 2 Meter tief ist. Somit brauche ich 2 Entnahmestellen. Ein Skimmer Oase 40 ist auch drin.
Macht die oben genannte Kombi Sinn? Gibt es vielleicht andere Sets die einfach zu Reinigen sind???

Grüße
Hannes

PS: Von der einen Seite kommt das Wasser aus einem Biotec 5.
Von der anderen Seite werde ich den Bachlauf reaktivieren.
Ich will die Strömung vom Filter richtung Bachlauf laufen lassen.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Juli 2015)

gmxyahoo schrieb:


> Jedenfalls suche ich nun etwas "einfacheres" zu Reinigen.
> Ich habe die Oase BioSmart 16000 gesehen. Und würde da eine Pumpe Aquamax eco Premium 6000 dran hängen.



Dann würde ich mir einen Filter suchen, der ein großes Volumen hat, damit die Reinigungsintervalle möglichst groß sind.
Es gibt auch wesentlich günstigere Alternativen als deine ausgesuchte Pumpe.



gmxyahoo schrieb:


> Von der anderen Seite werde ich den Bachlauf reaktivieren.
> Ich will die Strömung vom Filter richtung Bachlauf laufen lassen.



Warum vom Filter zum Bach?


Du kannst dir doch ein __ Filtersystem selber bauen und mehr Volumen nutzen.
Ist auch noch günstiger als deine Vorschläge.


----------



## gmxyahoo (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort.

ICh suche nach einer Pumpe an der ich den Skimmer anschliessen kann und die Stabil läuft. Bin für alternativen Dankbar.
Wie wäre der Biotec 36000? Der sieht deutlich größer aus..?!?

Ok, der letzte Satz war etwas blöd ausgedrückt. 
Die Südseite ist stark bepflanzt. Es kommt (bald wieder) ein kleiner Bachlauf von westen an die Planzung und von Osten das Wasser aus dem Filter.

Bild:
Bepanzung ist die Beflanzung und P1 und P2 die Pumpen


----------



## Micha61 (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Hannes,



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir doch ein __ Filtersystem selber bauen und mehr Volumen nutzen.
> Ist auch noch günstiger als deine Vorschläge.


stimmt schon, aber Du schreibst


gmxyahoo schrieb:


> das meine Mutter leider nicht mehr mit dem Filter zurecht kommt.


von daher würde ich Dir, einen Filter der Biotec Screenmatic Reihe empfehlen. Da bräuchte Deine Mutter, nur die Auffangschale entleeren.
Den Rest machst Du !
Bei 9m³, sollte es wenigstens der 18er werden.


gmxyahoo schrieb:


> an 2 Stellen 2 Meter tief ist. Somit brauche ich 2 Entnahmestellen


nimm eine Pumpe, wo ein Satellitenfilter mit angeschlossen werden kann.


Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch wesentlich günstigere Alternativen als deine ausgesuchte Pumpe.


stimmt auch, aber bei einem gepumpten System, sollte man nicht nur auf die Leistung/Fördermenge und den Stroverbrauch achten, sondern mal die Angaben vergleichen, bis zu welcher Korngröße die Pumpe fördert. Ebenso ist die Form des Rotors wichtig, sollte doch einmal, etwas größeres durch die Pumpe gehen (siehe Foto).
  
Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass meine Aquamax 15000, ohne Schmutzfangkorb im Pumpenschacht steht.


LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (21. Juli 2015)

Hat sich gerade überschnitten


gmxyahoo schrieb:


> Wie wäre der Biotec 36000?


der wäre noch besser !!


----------



## gmxyahoo (21. Juli 2015)

Ok. Also der Biotec Screenmatic sieht schon sehr interessant aus. Aber 700.- muss ich mal durchrechnen.  Da ja noch Pumpe und Bachlauf bezahlt werden müssen.
Jedoch muss ich sagen : Geiler Filter.
Ja, eigene Lösung wird den Aufwand sprengen. Da ICH es ja leider bauen und teilweise reinigen muss. 
Welche Pumpen könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Die Oase Aquamax eco Premium 6000 kostet 270.-. Wenn sie Ordentlich Pumpt, lange hält und der Verbrauch gut ist kann ich damit leben.
Anbei mal ein Bild der Stromausfallopfer. ((

 

Edit:
Ich glaube das ist die Biosmart 36000 nicht Biotec.
Edit2:
An dem aktuellen Filter ist eine Bitron 5 UVC Filter dran. Der müsste doch passen? Also den kann ich zur Not zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch tauschen.. ?!?


----------



## Nori (21. Juli 2015)

Entsprechend deiner Vorgaben würde ich den 18-er Screenmatic empfehlen (sollte aber unbedingt ein Screenmatic sein!)
Spar lieber bei den Pumpen - richtig DEN Pumpen.
Nimm ne ca. 7500-er für den Filter und eine extra Pumpe für den Skimmer.
Da kannst dann auch so ne billige Flunderpumpe mit Skimmeranschluss nehmen - ansonsten kann jede Pumpe den Skimmer betreiben - man muss halt nur den Korb entfernen und die Ansaugöffnung auf den Skimmerschlauch adaptieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Micha61 (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo,



gmxyahoo schrieb:


> Die Oase Aquamax eco Premium 6000 kostet


sorry, aber das Hobby Teich, kann schon gehörig das Geldsäckel schmälern.
Zumindest am Anfang bzw. wenn aufgerüstet werden muss.
Bei 9m³, würde ich eine mind. 10er Pumpe empfehlen. Wie weit, wie hoch muss denn, bis zum Filter gepumpt werden ?


Nori schrieb:


> sollte aber unbedingt ein Screenmatic sein!


genau, wegen der Vorabscheidung, oder ein Spaltsieb mit Tonnen hinten dran (wäre dann der Eigenbau)


Nori schrieb:


> und eine extra Pumpe für den Skimmer.


würde ich auch empfehlen, da kannst Du den alten 5.1 Filter nutzen.
Skimmer bei Bedarf zuschalten, oder über Zeitschaltuhr.


Nori schrieb:


> ansonsten kann jede Pumpe den Skimmer betreiben


nicht ganz, sein 40er Oase Skimmer, benötigt eine Pumpe von mind. 8000 - 16000 L.
Welcher Besatz, ist denn momentan im Teich ?

LG Micha


----------



## gmxyahoo (22. Juli 2015)

gmxyahoo schrieb:


> Die Oase Aquamax eco Premium 6000 kostet 270.-. Wenn sie Ordentlich Pumpt, lange hält und der Verbrauch gut ist kann ich damit leben.


Wie gesagt. Kann damit leben...
Jedoch 700.- vs 250.- bei dem Filter ist schon ein wenig mehr. Da, wie gesagt, ja noch mehr gemacht werden muss...

Es sind noch 9 Kois im Teich.
zwischen 25 und 50cm...

edit:
höhenunterschied zwischen Pumpe und Filter ca 2meter...


----------



## Nori (22. Juli 2015)

Der relevante Höhenunterschied ist zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Filtereingang - spielt keine Rolle ob die Pumpe in 1m oder in 2m Tiefe liegt.

Dein Teich ist eigentlich schon überbesetzt - gerade deshalb und weil es einfach zu warten sein soll, kommst du ohne eine Vorabscheidung nicht aus.
Natürlich wäre ein separates Spaltsieb und ein größerer Mehrkammernfilter noch besser (oder auch Mehr-Tonnen-Filter wenn Eigenbau angesagt ist).

Normalerweise sollte man sogar den 36 Screenmatic in Betracht ziehen - aber dann wird es wahrscheinlich noch schwieriger mit der Überzeugungsarbeit ...

Wie gesagt spar lieber bei den Pumpen ....


Gruß Nori


----------



## gmxyahoo (22. Juli 2015)

Hi.
Ok. Der höhenunterschied zwischen Oberfläche und Filter beträgt ca. 20cm. Steht auch direnkt daneben..
Ja, der Teich ist sehr voll. Aber die Fische sind vor über 20 Jahren da reingekommen und wollen nicht mehr raus.
Habe den Teich schon 2x erweitert.
Diese Zeit habe ich aber im moment nicht.
Ok, von einem Screenmatic Filter lasse ich mich überzeugen. Wobei zwischen 18 und 36 natürlich ein erheblicher Presiunterschied herrscht.
Und in anbetracht der Tatsache das es ja nicht mal mein Teich ist überlasse ich diese Entscheidung auch betroffener Person.


----------



## Micha61 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo,



Nori schrieb:


> Dein Teich ist eigentlich schon überbesetzt





Nori schrieb:


> den 36 Screenmatic in Betracht ziehen





Nori schrieb:


> spar lieber bei den Pumpen .





gmxyahoo schrieb:


> und Bachlauf bezahlt werden müssen.


dann baue diesen, nächste Saison.


gmxyahoo schrieb:


> überlasse ich diese Entscheidung auch betroffener Person.


welche zum Wohle, der Fische ausfallen sollte. Zudem hättest Du/Deine Mutter, auch weniger Arbeit !!!


----------



## Petta (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe den screenmatic 18 und bin bestens zufrieden damit !
Meinen Teich siehe Profil !


----------



## Micha61 (25. Juli 2015)

Moin Peter,



Petta schrieb:


> Meinen Teich




Welches Trägermaterial, hast Du für die tolle Pflanzeninsel genommen ?


LG Micha


----------



## Petta (25. Juli 2015)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Moin Peter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Micha,
Styropor,Aquariumsilikon und viel Fantasie


----------



## Micha61 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo Peter,



Petta schrieb:


> Styropor,


saugt sich das nicht, mit der Zeit voll

Grüßle


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

dann antworte ich einfach mal.

Ja, Styropor nimmt Wasser auf, nehme einfach Styrodur, dass nimmt weniger Wasser an,  
da bisste auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Micha61 (27. Juli 2015)

Danke Lollo


----------

